# Should I get companion for my feral adopted cat?



## bobbimcd (Jun 8, 2005)

Our feral male kitty (8 mo. old) has adopted us and has lived inside for a month (neutered, all vaccinations, etc.,) and doing wonderful. We are seriously considering getting a 3 month old female (spayed) kitty to add to our family and give him a playmate. I wondered if it was too soon, as he is still adjusting, but the vet says "the sooner the better", before he gets too settled in. We have decided on a Ragdoll because of their docile personality. The breeder has agreed if things don't work out, we can return the kitty.

Is it too soon? He has overcome the fear of all the strange house noises that frightened him so in the beginning, eats good, impecible use of the litter box, has wonderful manners and most of all "minds" wonderfully. And, did I say how smart he is? :lol: I don't want him to lose ground in his socialization by bringing in another kitty that will make him feel his is not getting enough attention, be jealous and start marking or spraying to protect his territory.

He watches the feral cats who come to feed on our deck twice a day and presses his little nose on the door glass and paws at the glass in a playful way, as if to coax the cats to come see him. He has never hissed or shown any signs of aggression toward them (or me, for that matter), which I read to mean that he would be receptive to another kitty in the family.

The only problem we have is that he is terrified of visitors. He dives under our bed and won't come out until they are gone. The vet said that he may always be that way. I had hoped that getting a buddy might get him to overcome the fear of strangers if he sees that the new kitty isn't afraid and he might follow suit.

Has anyone had any experience with a similar situation who could offer some advice?

Thanks so much.

Bobbie


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

HI Bobbie,
The vet is absolutely right - the sooner, the better! Not only because introductions go smoother when a cat is young but if you get a cat that is tamed and comes up to you the feral kitty will take after him/her and will come up to you also! 
The more you wait and the more the kitty gets used to being the sole spoiled baby of the family it will make it more difficult, + she will forget how it is to be around her own kind.
Don't forget to share pictures with us - here or in the Meet my baby section!
Keep us posted


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Adopt now!*

Most former Ferals LOVE kitty company! My Tiger Lilly came out from under the bed whenever she saw my other cats, now she sleeps on top (-:


----------

